# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Wursterzeugung DACH und Thailand >  Räuchern - Lende

## Enrico

Die Lenden noch roh...

Liegen nun nach 1 Tag trocken pökeln in der Lake. Wennse im Ofen hängen gibts wieder Bilder  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Gerade die Lenden vom Trockenpökeln erlöst und in die gestern gekochte Lake gelegt.....





> Liegen nun nach 1 Tag trocken pökeln in der Lake...


Was bringt 1 (!) tag trockenpökeln, wennste danach sowieso nasspökelst ???

Vllt. bin ich ja nicht auf dem neuesten stand, pökeltechnisch betreffend, aber bitte.

----------


## Enrico

Keine Ahnung, hab ich aus dem Bekanntenkreis und auch auf einer Räucherseite mal so gelesen...

----------


## chauat

Wenn ich bald nach hause fliege werde ich mir auch so einen Räucherofen in klein Basteln.
Frage: wie schaut es mit kleine mengen aus? So 250g Schinken (Als Beispiel Nussschinken)?? Die Zeiten müssten sich doch stark nach unten korrigieren, oder???

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## Enrico

Nein, soweit ich weis musste dann trotzdem alles solange machen. Bei der Größe läufste halt Gefahr das alles zu trocken wird. Aber ich sammel ja auch noch an Erfahrung, also nur zu.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Konnt es heute nach 3 Tagen Rauch auch nicht erwarten und hab mal ne Lende angeschnitten. Ergebnis: Essen kan man sie schon, aber an den dickeren Stellen ist in der Mitte noch ne rohe Stelle. Also noch zwei Tage mindestens räuchern und dann hängen lassen. 

Das selbe beim Rind, es war die gleiche Lake, aber scheinbar nimmt Rind mehr Salz auf, denn der Rinderschinken ist ganz schön salzig. 

Man lernt weiter   ::

----------


## Enrico

Die Schweinelende ist perfekt geworden. 2 Tage nach dem räuchern noch hängen lassen, zieht schön durch   ::

----------

